# Gibson also stepped into extended range territory...



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2011)

Some 110 years ago 

It's said that this is the oldest remaining Gibson, built somewhere around 1902-1903. It was featured in Gibsons winter/autumn catalog in 1902/03.












It was lost from 1970 until 2006 when it was found again. The serial number is 2502 and is the oldest number ever found on a Gibson instrument.






It features 6 string + 12 bass strings on a 27,5" scale.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 8, 2011)

I bet that djents like a mothafucka!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 8, 2011)

I wonder, what would happen if they made a reissue of this beast?

GIBSON "U" 1902 REISSUE.

They would sell MILLIONS!


But really, I kind of like it actually.


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 8, 2011)

That's the funny thing about Gibson. The more you go back into their past, the more progressive their instruments get.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> That's the funny thing about Gibson. The more you go back into their past, the more progressive their instruments get.



You can't the deny that the Firebird X is pretty progressive though


----------



## Dayn (Aug 8, 2011)

Grr, I just want to slap whoever hooked the string on the stand like that.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 8, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Grr, I just want to slap whoever hooked the string on the stand like that.


 
Hah! Good eye for detail, man!


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 8, 2011)

Weirdly enough, I really want that


----------



## Reion (Aug 8, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Grr, I just want to slap whoever hooked the string on the stand like that.



Noticed that too, makes me cringe


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 8, 2011)

Gawd looks like the strings are from 1902 as well, shit someone give that thing some TLC and play it... jeez...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

I really, really want that thing.


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 8, 2011)

I hate seeing relics in such a state. Give the thing some love and make music with the fuckin' thing! thats what it was made for!


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 8, 2011)

I want one. Just because. I want things like a sitar but I might actually end up playing a sitar. I have no use at all for something like this but I want it because MOAR.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 8, 2011)

looks like that thing would be a monster to play


----------



## abadonae (Aug 8, 2011)

Also can't believe some burk managed to hook the string on the stand like that, on what could essentially be a massively expensive beast of a guitar, i'd love one, i didn't know gibson ever made harp guitars??


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2011)

I believe Jeff Martin from The Tea Party/The Armada owns one of these.



Amazing musician, highly recommended for everyone.


----------



## Altair4 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a Martin 10 string guitar from 1860


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 10, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Grr, I just want to slap whoever hooked the string on the stand like that.


I think more then a slap is needed


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 10, 2011)

I bet that guitar price is insane!


----------



## Sephael (Aug 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I believe Jeff Martin from The Tea Party/The Armada owns one of these.
> 
> 
> Amazing musician, highly recommended for everyone.


Did I miss it or did he not use more than the 6 string part?

Either way, I love that kind of atmosphere, where the front man is completely interactive with the audience, will have to check him out.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 14, 2011)

Sephael said:


> Did I miss it or did he not use more than the 6 string part?



Yeah, that's true. Still awesome to bring it around and brag about owning one. 

Here's a better quality version.


----------



## CrazyDean (Aug 16, 2011)

Well gibson sure was...creative with it. I'd love to see it restored though.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 16, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> That's the funny thing about Gibson. The more you go back into their past, the more progressive their instruments get.



Up until the 70's, Gibson has always been very innovative. When the Flying V and Explorer were released in 1958 (1958!), they tanked because they were too far out. Lots of things that are completely taken for granted today, not least of which being the first successful humbucker, started at Gibson. Really, even when sales started slumping and they changed ownership a couple times, they were still doing new things; most of the new things just happened to be really bad. There's no reasonable way to argue that Gibson is doing innovative things even today; the real issue is with whether you think they're any good.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 16, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Grr, I just want to slap whoever hooked the string on the stand like that.





Reion said:


> Noticed that too, makes me cringe


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 16, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You can't the deny that the Firebird X is pretty progressive though



It's progressive, but it's also shit.


----------



## Strobe (Sep 3, 2011)

@Bloody_Inferno: I loved The Tea Party - I did not know that guy was still doing stuff.

The harp guitar is cool as hell. I would want it because it's old, rare, and strange. That said, if such an instrument had no history and came out today - I would spurn it most likely.

Also, the hatred for the Firebird X confounds me. I have trouble working up any more than indifference to it. That said, I love the hell out of my robot SG, so maybe I am more into gimmicks than most!


----------



## Swyse (Sep 4, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> It's progressive, but it's also shit.



Oh cool, how many have you played?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 4, 2011)

Strobe said:


> @Bloody_Inferno: I loved The Tea Party - I did not know that guy was still doing stuff.


 

Jeff kept going with some solo stuff as well as his new band The Armada. Hell I saw Jeff Martin perform last night with just himself on 12 string acoustics (and a 6) and drummer Terapai Richmond. Best acoustic show I've ever been to ever.  Unfortunately he didn't bring the harp guitar. 

Stuart did some soundtracks (Prince Of Persia games), no idea what Jeff Burrows did. Though the Tea Party have been playing reunion shows so let's hope they bring the harp guitar when they start doing the full touring.


----------

